# "Retired" commercial milker questions



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

I am quite new to goats....and have a question about a recently purchased "Retired" commercial milker doe.
She had a HUGE bag....well, still does...LOL. Seller (who is a proffesional) sure was quick to brag about her having over a gallon of milk in her the day I picked her up. I noticed when giving her a "check over" that her udder felt quite hard...but teats were a nice size.

Long story short....she had her kids with what I feel was a pretty smooth labor...but kids couldn't seem to get on teats (soooo low to ground). My husband and I got her up on the stand and milked her. She only gave about a quart. 12 hours later, a pint. Total for the next day, only 2 pints.

Her bag is very "muscular". 

At her previous home, she was on the cheapest bulk feed, and, in my opinion, they had "let her go" as far as general care (hooves, worming, etc)....the other goats at this dairy were pretty & very healthy looking. (I understand that there is no time for pampering single goats on a commercial level).

We have wormed her, are feeding her quality feed, minerals, and alfalfa hay....so....my question is.....does anyone think it is possible for her production to pick up to more than 2 pints a day with proper feed and care? We have only had her 4 short days, so I know not to expect a miracle overnight.

(She is 8 years old)....which I have already been told is too young for this type of production issue....but am curious as to her milking future with the proper care she will be receiving with us.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

She could be "holding back" for her kids. If she came from a commercial dairy, these could be the first kids she has actually raised herself as most dairies pull kids within a few days & bottle feed.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Most lactating animals don't fully come in to their milk for several days post birthing. They have lots of udder edema and this could be what you're feeling for hardness or muscular. Continue to milk her every 12 hours without fail and watch her for signs of mastitis. If she's being fed correctly and milked on a good schedule her milk should come.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If her udder is feeling hard, I would massage the udder, put warm compresses on it and even rub in some peppermint oil. She may have a congested udder.


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice! 

Massaging - check
Warm compresses - Check
Will do peppermint oil massage today, I have lots, as I am a soapmaker.

Saturday and Sunday I added tea tree oil during massage, as she had lice when we got her, (I gave Ivermectin Sat AM)...and yesterday while brushing, noticed no live lice......I'm sure there are probably still eggs though.

Good news is....she gave more milk yesterday!! 

I knew it would be a process....poor old thing! she is such a sweet goat...gotta name her...haha...though Momma sounds good  

I told my husband yesterday AM over coffee that I don't regret getting an older, high maintanence goat so early in our "goat careers"....the bad leg, the labor & delivery, the bad hooves, the lice, the worms, the udder issues, and the milk issues are learning experiences that I know will be invaluable to us. And the fact that she is an older "professional" milker, has made her such a patient, gentle soul on the stand that our children can start learning to milk soon. 

I know that someday, down the road, we will look back and say "Remember old Momma goat? Boy, she taught us so much."

We are so busy we can't see straight...milking poor Momma, bottle feeding 5 babies...conditioning a 1 year old French Alpine doe who is skinny and skiddish, has a rough, course coat (we got her 1 week before we got Momma).....and we wouldn't trade any of it!! BTW...the Alpine has calmed down & is settling in quite well .

Thanks again everyone...will keep you updated....hope she gives another day of good milk!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just be sure and mix the peppermint oil with something like almond oil. You can't put the essential oil right on the skin by itself.


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

i mix my EO's with a combo of EVOO and or fractionated coconut oil/pumpkin seed oil.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Will babies still nurse if you use peppermint oil to massage?


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

As long as the goat has babies nursing I personally wouldn't do anything to her. They would still nurse her with the essential oils though. 

There isn't a better treatment in the world for an udder problem than letting nature take care of itself. If she's being constantly drained by babies she "should" get better in a few days. 

I'll still state my opinion that she's just got a little edema. (I'm not vet nor claim to be but most lactating animals engorge prior and post kidding and their bag gets very bloomed if they're a heavy producer.) Unless she's such a huge producer that they can't take it all and are scouring, she ought to be fine. If she is out producing the babies milk her out completely 2X per day and let them nurse as well.


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

We have pulled the babies, so I am not sure if they would have nursed with the peppermint on her udder....BUT....I did a tea tree oil/coconut oil massage on her udder Saturday morning to "drown" the lice and get them off of her udder, and the babies didn't bat a lash over that. And Momma SURE loves her peppermint massages!! Ha. 

She is doing better...producing more milk, and we can definately feel a few softer spots on her udder....but man....she still has a lot of rock hard areas!! We got A LOT of "white" cheese out of her right teat yesterday. Her left side is producing well...but right side and teat are smaller. It has been a process, but we are atleast seeing marked improvement!


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

@francismilker...we were letting babies nurse her until Sunday. No scours for them, but noticed by Sunday morning 2 of the 3 seemed "off" and weak, so we pulled them & are bottle feeding. BTW...all 3 babies are GREAT!! So stinkin cute!!

I spoke to the dairy owner whom I purchased her from ... he said yes, it is just edema, and that the peppermint massages and milking her out 2X a day should be all we need to do (along with be patient), which we are...lol.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

That's great news funnyfarm! Sometimes we kill them with kindness because we're so close to them. I'm glad you talked to the former owner.

I don't dairy anymore. I used to milk cows for a living but the milk market got so unstable that I could no longer depend on making a living. 

I still have a jersey cow or two at all times and do milk a few goats if neighbors and friends need/want the milk. 

Once you start milking, it's a lifetime event.


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

We have been patiently waiting to start a dairy herd ... 6 years ago, the "want" began....and, finally, last year, we got our first goat. We have learned a lot just because of this particular la mancha. Since she is an older gal, we will only milk her for about 3 months (barring all continues to go well)...then we will let her dry up and issue her an AARP card...hahahaha!! 

We knew it would be a full time job...and have already seen how "tied down" you become when milking....and we love it. I am quite surprised that my husband is enjoying it. In all honesty...this la mancha has "chosen" him as her "person" ... when he walks away, she calls for him....and she stays right with him...not me...him! Hmmmph! But that's ok....cuz the other 6 ARE CERTAIN I am their birth mothers...ha!!!!!


----------

